# st judes wolverhampton or care manchester



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all, i just want some advice regarding which clinic to go to for ivf, i have been to st judes before i have had 2 failed iui and 1 failed ivf there. I'm thinking of changing clinic not sure which 1 to go for i live in Staffordshire. Any advice appreciated and thank you in advance. 
Also does any one know how much other clinics charge for infection screening.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Fiezy
Have you looked at Midlands Fertility Services in Aldridge?  Dr Abey is great although I am not so keen on the others there particularly one of the owners who is a consultant.  The only reason I am going abroad now is that I need donor eggs which are far too expensive in the UK.  The whole cycle with donor is costing around the same as an own egg cycle in UK.
TC x
Ps if you do go with MFS watch the drug costs for it maybe cheaper to get a private script and get drugs elsewhere such as Asda.  For that you will need Menopur writing on the script rather than Merional.


----------



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

No i havn't looked at MFS because i prefer some where near, ive also looked abroad turkey seems to be cheap, im still deciding thank you for your advice i will look into it n also thanks for advice about meds. Good luck to you x x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Aldridge is not so far from Staffordshire - in fact it may even have been consideted  as being in Staffordshire once upon a time before West Midlands county became into being.
Good luck with whatever you choose
TC x


----------

